# Trying to find kids song about Abraham Lincoln



## dlpearson (Feb 24, 2009)

When my kids were in preschool, they learned a song about President Lincoln for Presiden'ts Day.  The words start out

"When Lincoln was a President a long, long time ago,
He dressed so very funny, it would make you laugh ho-ho"

I want to teach it to some Cub Scouts tomorrow, but can't find the song anywhere on the internet (nor does the preschool have a copy any longer).

Does this ring song a bell to anyone?  Anyone have a copy (or know where to direct me)?

Thanks for your help,
David


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 24, 2009)

That _does_ ring a tiny bell in my foggy head but I can't remember the rest of it.  Doesn't it have a verse about George Washington, too?  Didn't we sing it all those decades ago in elementary school?


----------



## wackymother (Feb 24, 2009)

It's called "Washington and Lincoln." The lyrics are here, about halfway down.

http://2ndgradenews.blogspot.com/2008/08/monthly-poems-students-will-be-learning.html


----------



## wackymother (Feb 24, 2009)

Here's an all-Washington version.

How Washington Dressed
By Gertrude M. Robinson

When Washington was president,

He wore the strangest clothes;

His shoes had silver buckles on-

Now why do you suppose?

His suit was made of velvet cloth,

With buckles at the knee.

He wore lace ruffles on his coat,

When he went out to tea.

His hair was tied with ribbons, too.

And braided like a girl's.

How could he be a president,

And wear his hair in curls?


----------



## dlpearson (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!

David


----------



## wackymother (Feb 25, 2009)

No problem no problem no problem!   Have fun!


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 25, 2009)

*When I was a kid*

we would chant:

Lincoln, Lincoln, I've been thinkin'
What in the world have you been drinkin?
Is it whiskey, is it wine?
Oh my gosh it's turpentine!

This was back in the Fifties- funny how ditties like this stick in the brain...


----------



## mamiecarter (Feb 27, 2009)

*Try John Brown's Body*

There are no good songs about Abe Lincoln. His time in office was such a critical time in US history you should look for Union Army songs like John Brown's body.


----------

